# Looking for a ride



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey folks,

I'm new to the area and have been really itching to get out and cast a line. If you ever have an open spot, either inshore or offshore, even if it's a week-day, shoot me a message. I dont have much knowledge of fishing these waters but I'm a sponge and soak it up pretty quick and will work hard and help split costs.

Looking forward to hearing back!

Aaron


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*take this marine fishing*

u retired navy or marine people this this man fishing, im going to if weather is ever good anough for my little boat.Hes staioned where i was when i came here at 18 in navy 40 years ago. he also has friends who will help with fuel, a big plus for people on a small pension like me.My son in law marine, got in roadside bomb , yea ill take him, hell probally be here thru summer


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks buddy! Hopefully this weather clears up. There are several of us in the wait-list to start our training down here and generally we have some afternoons free (starting as early as 9am on some weekdays days, some days after noon) that we basically have free. I'd love to hitch a ride and I know there are guys in my unit who would love to also. Of course, we would be willing to pitch in for gas, bait and we're Marines so you know we'll do a good job cleaning the boat, gear, tackle and of course...the fish!


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Give me a holler,considering going tomorrow,saturday cold or not! call 712-9274 Scott


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*20 simmons sea skiff, nas 1970*

me at nas, 1970


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*picture*


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice jack, but begs the question, what did you do with him? I am loving that car.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you have a cooler for that thing or just stuck him in the trunk? :001_huh:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Next week*

I celebrated my first Marine Corps birthday at Lejuene in 1956, only 54 years ago! OOOOOHRAAA! 10 Nov. is Wednesday.

My neighbor is always looking for folks to go fishing with him in his 32' sportfisher. Twin 454's are thirsty, but he catches fish. He is retired Navy, so will be easy to keep in line.

Give me a call about what days you may be able to go.








Time flies when you are having fun.
Tom 850 572 1225


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*re jack and car*

If i remember we put jack in the woods, caught in bay redfishing, car belonged to my fishing buddy up north. I had a new nova1970 car payment was 65.00 i made 125.00 took home 38.50 every 2 weeks


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey folks! With Veteran's Day coming up this week, I have the day off. If anyone is available on Thursday, I'd love to snag a ride. Shoot me a PM for a phone number (I'd rather not post it up publically).


----------

